# Question about progress bars



## Blackzero72 (May 31, 2017)

So me and my friend are looking to raise money and Im wondering if there is a way to link a progress bar and number of some sort. We stream on different channels so rather than constantly sending the number back and forth, it would just update for both of us. Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Small edit: We arent using a donation site like streamlabs. It would be with Twitch bits. So when we get any we have to update the number ourselves


----------



## dodgepong (May 31, 2017)

Most people use the Browser source for this. Have a web service that can tell you how many bits you've gotten, then have a site that can render a progress bar based on how many bits you've gotten, and add that progress bar to OBS with the Browser source.

If you want to make all this by yourself, it might be more work than you expect, just a heads up.


----------

